# Weekday evening, MST, dark ages fantasy, LFP!



## GMMichael (Oct 22, 2019)

Hi folks - I'm starting a campaign on Roll20, and have a few seats open.  The game day is flexible, depending on player needs.  This link goes to the recruiting and info page, but I think you'll need to be signed-in to Roll20 for it...








						Roll20
					

Roll20 brings pen-and-paper gameplay to your 		browser with features that save time and enhance your favorite parts of tabletop games.




					app.roll20.net
				




If that's not working for you, here's the teaser:
The common folk say that a grey elf was born to a human mother and father.  They say it is a sign, that humen are meant to rule themselves, not be ruled by elves.  Before the grey elves could take the babe, to "foster" him for the Golem King they said, it disappeared.  Now soldiers, mercenaries, and even mages scour the realm, looking for the Grey Babe.  They might snatch him, but they cannot snatch the rumors and the question, "what if the gods are trying to tell us something?"

Using Modos RPG, which is free and runs smoothly on Roll20.  Any other questions, let me know!


----------

